# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Crunchy Hippie Stuff

## SilentHill

I make medicinal salves  and tinctures from herbs and essential oils. I also make essential oil diffusing jewelry. I have also made soap before, lip salves and I am going to venture into candles soon. I make pet products too like sprays and paw salve. I have a small Etsy store and also sell at some events occasionally. I don't make any money off of it (yet) but it is fun and I really enjoy it. 

Anyone else make candles before? Any tips or tricks??

----------

